# scottish car show?



## scotty_boy

anyone going this sunday 20/07/2014 i will be there with b-spoc if anyone wants to say hello:wave:


----------



## mkv

I was thinking about it, but think id rather go to Scottish VAG show at Hamilton instead.


----------



## scotty_boy

is that tomorrow aswell?


----------



## Kerr

I can't see many from here going to the Scottish car show. 

It wasn't well received in previous years.


----------



## Spoony

I'm busy unfortunately else I'd have popped along as it's not far.


----------



## M4D YN

Possibly full of bell ends like all the other years,i now go to Truckfest instead :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

M4D YN said:


> Possibly full of bell ends like all the other years,i now go to Truckfest instead :thumb:


I'll fit right in. :lol:


----------



## M4D YN

Spoony said:


> I'll fit right in. :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Think ill go to svag in Hamilton also instead.


----------



## Jack

Never been to the Scottish car show. I've been to the Scottishvag show and to be honest I wasn't that impressed. There are a handful of nice car's, the rest to me don't deserve to be on a show.


----------



## mkv

The Scottish Car Show at the SECC last year was awful....Be a long time till I ever think about heading back.


----------



## Kerr

mkv said:


> The Scottish Car Show at the SECC last year was awful....Be a long time till I ever think about heading back.


There was a thread on here and it didn't go down too well. The organiser did respond to some of the criticism though.

The problem with up here is we don't have a big enough support to have huge car shows. There simply isn't the depth to have a large high quality show.

What we end up with is a reasonable amount of nice cars and lots of absolute drivel.

Looking at the advert for The Scottish Motor show they have tried to add more to it this year. More entertainment outside the cars.

I was in Edinburgh today and drove past on the way home. The cars hanging about were slammed Bora, Civic, Mini and Corsas. None of them looked good and were all a bit rough and rusty. That's what I expect to see too much of tomorrow.

Horrible day today, but it seems that tomorrow is going to be nice. I've got the day spare but I simply wouldn't pay £18/22 each to attend it.

There is some stuff I would like to see, but the vast majority just isn't for me at all.

The show is just trying to do too much without the substance to support what I want to see.

They should also drop the name and use a better name to describe the actual show.


----------



## Kerr

Reading back on the last thread it does seem that the organiser did see all the same problems that other people have pointed out.

I wonder if they have made a better effort to vet cars and managed to attract extra cars from on here and Pistonheads as planned?

Although the organiser did ask from help from this forum and it was pointed out how poorly the show is advertised through car forums, the show has barely been mentioned on any of the forums I use again and he hasn't posted here since that thread last year. 

I genuinely hope that the show turns out to a good one, but it looks as if it is still following in the same circles.


----------



## Kerr

Did anyone go? Got any pics?

I seen the tickets were half price again on wowcher. I did consider it. 

I had to drive past it to come home tonight and seen a lot of the cars coming away from it. 

Seen a lovely looking burgundy hotrod pulling a trailer heading along the M8. 

Not impressed with anything else I seen on the way up.

Felt really old and out of place when I stopped at the petrol station at Newbridge. The place was full of cars coming back. It was all young lads.


----------



## civic gaz

havent been to this for years, always turned out to be the same old stuff with nothing new, although the stunt team was entertaining


----------



## Alan W

You're getting old Kerr! (Just like me!) :lol:

I went to the Scottish VAG meet and bagged a 'Top 10' trophy! 

No photos though, my memory card packed up. 

Alan W


----------



## Prism Detailing

Well done Alan, well deserved 

Got some pics here

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.736728019716885.1073741881.116260085097018&type=3


----------



## Alan W

Prism Detailing said:


> Well done Alan, well deserved
> 
> Got some pics here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.736728019716885.1073741881.116260085097018&type=3


Many thanks Robert! :thumb:

I really was overjoyed with the win! 

Alan W


----------



## big-saxo-guy

I went today and It was just full of crap cars mainly that only had lows and alloys , nothing special on about 85% of the car's.
There was a few good cars in the main hall but most were just really swirlly cars cover in scratches and bad paint jobs, it was ruined because there was only a couple of trade stands at the whole show and that was it.
Throughout the show it was just full of people , in basically everyday standard cars .
Lastly when I arrived at 10am there was a huge que but luckily I had que jump tickets which I was glad of because after an hour I had walked round everything and was very bored .
So in conclusion the show was ok if you had que jump tickets and only wanted to spend an hour there


----------



## big-saxo-guy

Ok here are some pics
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
The other 3 people I went with all hate nissan micras yet we all agreed that this was the best car 
. 
.


----------



## Kerr

This car apparently won best modified car. A 3.0 NA Supra.


----------



## chefy

My XJS was accepted into the "top 50" which I think was in the main hall, but I couldnt go, had to pull out last week, main reason being that it is away getting a major service, inc ALL fluids, diff oil, trans fluid, steering & brake fluid, coolant + all filters, plugs etc etc, chap thats doing it called me on Friday evening to say he cant get the fuel filter off, and reckons it has never been changed - car is 18 years old so I decided to let him keep the car and he is going have to cut the carrier off and get a new carrier made (or something like that) which he will do today, not costing me any extra - but I have read lots of bad comments about the show, and I went to it last year at the SEC - and it was crap !! although I had been assured changes were affoot to make it a better show !!

Was it ?

Appart from that, it was my wifes birthday on Sat and we had all the family at ours for a BBQ, so quite happy I wasnt going and I could have a couple of beers :thumb:


----------



## Andy-P

Kerr said:


> This car apparently won best modified car. A 3.0 NA Supra.


Seriously?

The judges are either on Crack, or they are 12 years old.

Seriously.


----------



## AMDetails

Was a good show for us. but I actually had zero time to go and enjoy the whole show.

Will be going again next year.

Alan


----------



## big-saxo-guy

AMDetails said:


> Was a good show for us. but I actually had zero time to go and enjoy the whole show.
> 
> Will be going again next year.
> 
> Alan


Within 10 minutes of being in the show I had bought a wax from you and have to say the smell was amazing !


----------



## mkv

Alan W said:


> You're getting old Kerr! (Just like me!) :lol:
> 
> I went to the Scottish VAG meet and bagged a 'Top 10' trophy!
> 
> No photos though, my memory card packed up.
> 
> Alan W


Well deserved too Alan!...Yours was up there with the best.... Emailing my photos to you this evening.


----------



## Alan W

mkv said:


> Well deserved too Alan!...Yours was up there with the best.... Emailing my photos to you this evening.


Many thanks for the kind words Steve and the great photos! :thumb:

The trophy was much appreciated given the heavily modified competition and means a lot. 

Alan W


----------



## k4ith

I went along this year,the haters alaways pile into this show and in some respects i see where theyre coming from but here's my view on it. It should be renamed the Scottish forum show as its all groups from clubs online etc.. it needs more traders but none of the soft down south companies will travel to scotland plain and simple. there were some good cars there some of the american cars in the side hall were good calibre. folks have to remember its not the "Bring only your posh supercars show" prices are high with the car park being £5 and entry £18 unless your a groupon user. food is a premium as well.


----------



## dunfyguy

went to SCS think was 2010, and vowed then wouldn't go back. total waste of money and time.

90% of the cars are just cars u could see in various city centre car parks on a Saturday night.

was £18 to get in on Sunday if not on a "show stand" plus an extra £5 to park your car at Ingliston WTF!!! 

knew a few people who went and they were trying to get me to go in the last week to put my car on their show stand but not into putting my car next to a rusty slammed 15 yr old Corsa

k4ith is correct on the traders, those south of the border wont even consider coming up for a show.


----------



## marc147

Went to this and there where a few decent cars like the delorean ( prob spelt it wrong) and other but the vast majority where wee boy racer cars that where poorly finished off, one even had paint peeling off its bumper, ( was in the top 50 section )


----------



## scotty_boy

wow take it not everyone seems to like it then? tbh i thought it was great the club stand that i was with all thought it was great we have been going for the past three years and all thought that this year was the best so far, there were some amazing cars on show and great people to talk to, we all spend days cleaning and preping our cars for the show and travelled up in a 14 car convoy great fun great weather great people great cars. will be there every year its on.


----------



## k9vnd

To be fair a fair few seem to slate but do you guy's pop along to waxstock just to see a wax finish on the cars paintwork totally taking out the context of the cars look... I hardly think so, I can bet they'll was at least as many good prepped cars there as there will be at waxstock this year! 
If you want to attend looking for "barry boy" car's then that's what you'll think you'll get, resulting in wasting your money as well as all the guys who actually gave a thought and brought there car's in for the event to go ahead, whether they be prepped better or tasteless modified than you own but at the end of the day it's not you that's driving it is it?
Theres nothing worse than people dissing especially when theres nothing to there own exact specifications....and especially if they havent attended or dont intend too.


----------



## StornawayST

I couldnt go this year as i was away working ... Top 50 entrant last year and was well chuffed to be accepted with my RS ..


----------



## ghall2004

Agree with comments on the standard of the inside stand cars

But again good point on slating

I attended and felt it was indeed a cracking day out


----------



## marc147

k9vnd said:


> To be fair a fair few seem to slate but do you guy's pop along to waxstock just to see a wax finish on the cars paintwork totally taking out the context of the cars look... I hardly think so, I can bet they'll was at least as many good prepped cars there as there will be at waxstock this year!
> If you want to attend looking for "barry boy" car's then that's what you'll think you'll get, resulting in wasting your money as well as all the guys who actually gave a thought and brought there car's in for the event to go ahead, whether they be prepped better or tasteless modified than you own but at the end of the day it's not you that's driving it is it?
> Theres nothing worse than people dissing especially when theres nothing to there own exact specifications....and especially if they havent attended or dont intend too.


I dont think any ones going straight for dissing the modified look, it doesnt look bad half the time and like you said its not us that drivong them its who evers car it is, it just got me that the top 50 there was a high number of cars that where poor standards, not talking about swirls or slight marks in the paint but dents and paint actually peeling of, one car was wrapped and lookied like a hack job but I did enjoy the show and was great to see the effort the majority of people put in for the show


----------



## Rascal_69

Was an ok show. 

Me and my friends were inside. ( monster unit ) 

Win best car stand. 

Had a range of cars from lambo ************ to tractor to Hondas, bmw m3's and jurgens amazing 1500hp r35 gtr


----------



## robtech

All Scottish car shows are mince wether its classic ,neds or club only there just naff .simple been there done it wore the t shirt never again. moneys better spent doing something worthwhile


----------



## Brian1612

Got tickets for me and my GF, be a good day out


----------

